# New Member In Az



## KMx2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, My wife and I are looking to buy our first RV. We have rented a pop-up and that's about the extent of our RVing.

I'm checking in here to get some advice about what to look for when shopping for an outback. This weekend we are looking at a 2004 21RS and I'm curious to know what are the right things to look at. Are there any typical problem areas for the year or model? The seller said the awning sticks and may need replaced, does anyone have an idea what the worst case cost could be on a replacement.

We have been shopping for expandable trailers mostly but have also considered toy haulers for the possible addition of toys in the future. I'd like a Rhino but I'm not sure my TV has the guts for a trailer that is big enough to fit one in. It's supposed to have a tow rating of 9400lbs but I know I don't want to get too close to that.

Anyway, any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Welcome to the site!* There is lots of good info available here. Lots of good people too. The 21RS will be a good fit for your Tow Vehicle. Do a search for a PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection). There will be info as what to look for, and how things work.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

As someone who has the same background, started with a popup and upgraded to a 2008 21RS, I can tell you it is like moving into the Taj Mahal. Although the bathroom isn't the biggest in the world, it is still a major improvement. There is no condensation dripping on you in the mornings. No mildew to clean up every spring. No worrying about if the wheel bearings for those itty bitty tires going 9 million RPM are going to seize up on you. Not to mention having a real shower you can use.

I have two sons which get tucked into their own bunks each night and can't reach each other to fight. You should have it even better. Since you only need one bunk, the other can be used for storage which is the only thing I find the 21RS lacking in. The bike door is really nice. You can pack all sorts of stuff with the lower bunk in the stowed position. Also, there is no need to tear down your table or couch so there is room for everyone to sleep. One thing to consider is the length of the bed in the slide out. If it has the queen bed with the head at one side, tall people can find it to be too short. I am 5'-9" and don't think I would be very comfortable if I were any taller.

Since you are in a hot part of the country, you may want to check some of the other posts about delamination of the front panel on outback trailers. There was one a while back where the owner used an RV cover and the front panel started to bubble and Keystone wouldn't cover it under warranty. This is only a theory of mine, but I know at least one other member suspects this as well. I'm sure you are familiar with how hot it gets in the bunk ends of a popup when in direct sun. It's like a green house in there. I think there may be a connection with using a cover in direct sun and the delamination problem. If the front panel of the trailer gets hot with a cover on, the green house effect, I suspect the glue used to hold on the panel softens and lets go. Because the cover doesn't let air circulate around the front panel the heat can't dissipate. Like I said it's only a theory.

If you can't tell we love our 21RS and would definitely recommend the model.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!!!








I think several members will tell you to look at several models first. My DW and I started by deciding to buy a used 21RS then found a used 23RS and the more we looked the more features and room we found...ended up with a 28KRS. Best wishes in your search!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## KMx2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes and the advice. I will let you know what I find out on the 21RS.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

Welcome.

Enjoy looking for that new trailer. Looking's half the fun.

Mark


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Kevin & Kim -

Welcome to OB.com and Hello to a fellow AZ OB'er (almost). We also had a popup for 5 years before switching the the 23RS OB. You will absolutely love the move-up. Many people love their 21RS but many other people say the "wish they had a bit more room". Make sure you look at the comparison to the 21RS and 23RS, as we really likes the extra room the 23RS gave us with our two DWs.

You are smart to stay well below the full tow capacity of the TV as it will generally mean for a much more easy tow experience. The t/c of our Armada was 9500 and we selected the 23RS with a GW of ~7400 lbs. We actually tow at about 6500 lbs. and with the Equal-I-Zer WDH the towing has very VERY easy - even with a moderate side-wind and on the decent grades we get here in AZ.

Good luck in your search and remember to have lots of fun!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> Kevin & Kim -
> 
> Welcome to OB.com and Hello to a fellow AZ OB'er (almost). We also had a popup for 5 years before switching the the 23RS OB. You will absolutely love the move-up. Many people love their 21RS but many other people say the "wish they had a bit more room". Make sure you look at the comparison to the 21RS and 23RS, as we really likes the extra room the 23RS gave us with our two DWs.
> 
> ...


Agree with what he said. A 1500 is a very little truck so you're smart to stay with a smaller camper. Not sure how much heavier a 23 is over the 21, but do know you would like the extra room. We came from owning a popup and started looking at something bigger and with hard sides. Our first thought was a camper with the canvas fold outs on the end. Liked the idea and loved the room it gave, but then you end up with the same problem of condenation and the hot and cold you get when the furnace is running. Finally decided to buy a truck and the a 5th wheel OB. As far as what to look for, first and foremost look for any signs of water damage. Look at the seal between the slide out and the camper body. look at the over all condition of the unit, if it looks like new, it either hadn't been used much or was well taken care of. Look at the tires to make sure they're not weather checked. Good luck looking. You can look at NAPA to see what the unit is worth to see if you're getting a good deal or not. just google RV prices.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know how your truck is set up, but according to Trailer Life's 07 Tow Ratings, the lowest amount an 07 Silverado 1500 with 6.0L can handle is 8500lbs. I don't see anything with 9400lbs listed for a Silverado 1500 there. Per Keystone's specs on newer models, they don't show weights for the 2004s, the 21RS has a gross weight of 6500lbs. The 23RS and 25RSS have 7000lbs gross weight.

When I bought my 21RS, it was specifically listed as "half ton towable". My truck at the time had a tow rating of 6500lbs which made me ask myself if I needed to get a different truck. I called Keystone and they told me that the 6500lb gross weight of the trailer was based the capacity of the axles, not what they expected someone to carry in the trailer. The carrying capacity was listed at 1935lbs. If all the tanks are completely full, I would still be able to put over 800lbs of gear into it before hitting the 6500lb gross weight. I towed with that truck for two years without issue but have now upgraded to another Silverado 1500 with a tow rating of 9500lbs because I needed crew cab space for my sons. Since your truck is rated at a minimum of 8500lbs and either trailer at maximum of 7000lbs I don't think a bigger truck would be required.


----------



## KMx2 (Feb 2, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I don't know how your truck is set up, but according to Trailer Life's 07 Tow Ratings, the lowest amount an 07 Silverado 1500 with 6.0L can handle is 8500lbs. I don't see anything with 9400lbs listed for a Silverado 1500 there.


Sorry that was a mistake it is rated at 9500lb. It's an LTZ, crew cab, Z71 4x4, 6.0L But with a tow rating of 9500 I still want to be under 7500 with a loaded trailer. I'm sure my truck is fine for a 21 rs or 23 rs, but we are considering a rhino so that means a toy hauler of some sort if we go that route.


----------

